# rocking



## canadaone (Dec 27, 2011)

I clean my hedgies cage while he is still in it. He has never minded this before. The past two times I have done this, I have noticied that the hedgehog rocks back and forth while I am cleaning his cage. This is a new behaviour. Has anybody else noticed this behaviour in their hedgies? Does it mean anything?


----------



## Mr.President (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it a quick rocking, more like a bounce? My hedgie sometimes bounces, sort of back and forth, like he has the hiccups. I haven't seen a rhyme or reason to this behavior. More often than not, she seems energetic or happy when she does it. I don't know if it's the same though.


----------



## canadaone (Dec 27, 2011)

No it is not quick rocking. He is almost four years old, so is probably beyond the bouncing stage. He rocks back and forth, like I have disturbed him. But he never used to do this. So I was curious about it.


----------

